# Hi from Leon Willett



## Leon Willett (Apr 15, 2005)

Hi, 

My name's Leon Willett, I'm a composer based in Barcelona, Spain. My favourite three composers are John Williams, Johnny Williams, and John Towner Williams.  I subconsiously made the decision to be a composer when I was a teenager and saw Jurassic Park, but it took a few years for this to sift into my concious... 

- Education
I graduated from Salford University in 2002, specialising in composition and performance. 

- Work
I recently got my first large scoring assignment: I'm working on a 70+ minute orchestral score for this videogame: www.dreamfall.com . The score will be simulated almost entirely, although there is budget to record solo instruments over the top. 

- Gear
I use 4 computers for playing samples (two are giga and two are running QLSO and kontakt). One more computer is used to run Cubase. I have a large template which I have calibrated so the relative loudness of the instruments is as realistic as possible. I monitor on two genelec 8040. 

- Composing method
First I write an 8 stave sketch, then I orchestrate in Sibelius, and then I perform all the instruments in Cubase. 

- Listen
www.leonwillett.com (flash--sorry!!)

This looks like a cool forum. I see a lot of familiar/friendly faces from times gone by on another forum (the name of which escapes my memory). :D 

Good luck to everyone and keep composing!!

Leon


----------



## Frederick Russ (Apr 15, 2005)

Welcome to our humble slice of the internet, Mr Leon Willett! You have some amazing stuff in your music. Don't know if you remember but I was the guy in mIRC trying to help you figure out a way to increase your music production per day - from 30-45 secs daily?

Thanks for the great intro. Christian B told me about your interest in VI-PRO so you've also been added in per your request.


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Apr 15, 2005)

Ey Leon,

How are ya? I checked your site and listened to your stuff. It's really great! Great writing...

Cheers,


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Apr 15, 2005)

Hi Leon,

great to have you here.

the sharmeister


----------



## choc0thrax (Apr 15, 2005)

When I saw Jurassic Park in the theatre when I was 13 it had the same effect on me. Although it was the score to Sleepy Hollow that got me to start buying film scores.


----------



## Herman Witkam (Apr 15, 2005)

Hi Leon!

The tracks on your website are great! Welcome onboard :wink:


----------



## madfiddler (Apr 15, 2005)

Hey Leon :D


----------



## Marsdy (Apr 15, 2005)

Hi Leon!


----------



## Leon Willett (Apr 15, 2005)

Thanks to everyone for the warm welcome!! :oops:


----------

